# Halloween Costumes Trends: Addams Family Costumes



## Prosperity66 (Oct 3, 2007)

I asked my friends what kind of Halloween costume they would like to dress for the 2007 Halloween holiday. I thus learned that Gothic black costumes are usually appreciated by the women who I interviewed.

The first one I interviewed was my sister, Sabine. There is no secret on her Halloween costume: my sister celebrates Halloween each and every day. She dresses only black clothes since twenty years and her skin is very pale. The lipstick she puts on her lips is dark red or black. She has long black hair.

Sometimes she dresses white clothes, like a royal widow; which surprises her friends and her family.

My sister is a clone of Morticia Addams. Her friends named my sister "Morticia" and her family "The Addams Family", which means that her husband seems "normal" like Gomez Addams but he enjoys the fact that my sister is a very special person. Fortunately for us, their children do not look like Pugsley and Wednesday Addams.

My sister's family has already decided that this year, her family will represent... the Addams Family for Halloween.

Here are some examples of homemade Addams Family costumes.

*Morticia Addams costume for Halloween:*

If you have any sewing skills, sew black lace (15 cm wide) around the neck and wrists of a black long fitted dress.

Apply white makeup on your face, draw the outline of your eyes with black eyeliner, apply black mascara on your eyelashes and black pencil on your eyebrows.

Put dark red or black lipstick on your lips and black varnish on your nails or paste false black fingernails. Dress your head with a black wig.

*Gomez Addams costume for Halloween:*

Put a black three-piece suit with a white shirt and a black tie, add a watch-pocket, apply a false black moustache on your face. Hold a fake cigar in your hand.

Add the finishing touches by dressing a black wig or by putting black hairspray on hour hair.

*Wednesday Addams costume for Halloween:*

If you have any sewing skills, sew white lace around the neck and wrists of a short black dress with long sleeves. If you do not have sewing skills, pass a white shirt with a large collar and long sleeves under a black dress.

Put black tights and black shoes.

Apply white makeup on your face, highlight your eyes with grey eye shadow and put light pink lipstick on your lips. Dress a black wig that you putted in two pigtails.

*Pugsley Addams costume for Halloween:*

Dress a white T-shirt with black horizontal stripes, black shorts, white socks and black tennis.

It is that simple as that!

Your family now has the Addams Family look.


----------

